# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  RTL - parttime job

## La-la squo

drage mame, opet stiže molba s RTL-a. Snimaju prilog o ljudima koji su bili u uspješnoj ili neuspješnoj potrazi za part time jobom. Dakle, privremenim i povremenim poslom od nekoliko sati dnevno. Možda ste htjele takav posao da biste više vremena provodile s dječicom, možda vam stalni posao nije bio financijski dovoljna životna podrška pa ste poželjele još ponešto zaraditi, možda....sve opcije su rtlovcima zanimljive. ukoliko imate što za reći tv-kameri, javite mi se na pp.
hvala unaprijed

----------


## La-la squo

podižem

----------

